# Matejcek Dam



## matejcek (Jun 14, 2004)

Can you point me to a good on-line reference that will help me find Matejcek Dam? I thought it would be fun to check it out the next time I get close to the great state of North Dakota. I've never had the pleasure of fishing in North Dakota, but I figure that it's just about time I gave it a try!

Paul Matejcek
East Troy WI


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Try the ND Game and Fish website. They might have what your looking for.


----------



## Thorson (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey

Matajeck Dam is 9 straight miles south of Lankin, North Dakota. But the fishing has been slow.


----------

